# The Pushup...



## Marauder06 (Aug 17, 2019)

The world record for pushups is 3,020.  In one hour.

...or is it?

*link*

"So yeah… how many pushups did you count in that video?  Zero… zero… zero… maybe, nah zero… zero… . I didn’t see a whole lot of pushups going on in that video. I saw a whole lot of flexing and bumping, but not a whole lot of pushing. Based on what I saw, maybe I should do a video and claim the title for myself. After all, I can do one."


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 17, 2019)

Crossfit gyms have interesting definitions of things.


----------



## Brill (Aug 17, 2019)

Which Air Force base is that chick assigned?


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 17, 2019)

I love how the article uses a picture of a female doing a correct push-up and the article is about a guy doing questionable push-ups.

LL


----------

